# reloading for dpms mini sass



## r-22 pilot (Aug 7, 2010)

I have been trying to find a load for my mini sass. I am trying to get a heavier load. I have been working with 75g Amax and when I seat them it looks like they are when to far into the case. If I make them any longer they don't fit in the mag. I am pretty new to reloading, but have had great luck with my 308. The 223 is kicking my @ss to say the least. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Buy a box of Cor-Bon 77gr smk loads to try. I have been trying to find a good load for about a year for my AR. These factory loads function flawlessly and they group very nicely. Plus they fit in all my mags. I am working on copying the load now. I am just not sure which powder they are using. What twist is your mini sass?


----------



## r-22 pilot (Aug 7, 2010)

It's 1-8. Thanks for the info. I'll give them a shot.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have tried 75gr and 80gr A-max and have yet to get a load to shoot to my liking. The 77gr smks have shot pretty good with varget, but not yet to my liking.


----------

